# Training- Best movements for every bodypart



## Elvia1023 (Apr 30, 2021)

Training is a passion of mine and I have pretty much tried everything over the years. The basic movements are generally the best but over the years I have learnt that for me (and others) every muscle can respond differently. I figured I would write this brief thread and others could write what they have noticed and it may help a few guys out who have lagging body parts. Obviously for most things we want to be using great form (targeting the intended muscle effectively) whilst progressing in strength in a variety of rep ranges (5-8, 8-12, 15+). Although for me some muscles have responded best when I moved away from the "basics".

Delts- training all 3 heads every rotation, pretty standard stuff, heavy pressing, lateral raises (I prefer db's but cables are great too), research the best form for lateral raises as it makes a big difference, drop sets, 1 working (6-12) and 1 drop off (12-15) is a great approach. 8-12 reps most of the time though.

Chest- I really had to perfect the form for my chest to start growing. I could bench press 4pps with a shitty chest for years so form was key for me. I had to start with less weight but over time progressed in strength with improved execution. Any pressing movement I can feel a good contraction (plate loaded machines, db presses etc). Pec Deck and chest dips. 1 working (6-12) and 1 drop off (12-15) is a great approach. 8-12 reps most of the time though.

Back- Generally heavier movements. Big weights for density. Unilateral movements for lats. Seated cable rows and chest supported rows pulling with my elbows low and at my side. Behind the back barbell shrugs. Heavy pullovers. I have a bad lower back so I prefer seated DB deadlifts.

Bi-ceps- generally higher reps, constant tension, unilateral training, concentration. Cable curls and machine preacher curls (both unilateral then both arms). Heavy db hammer curls. Supersets. Don't need to push the weight and it's more about form, tension, squeeze etc. 12-15 reps.

Tri-ceps- heavy and basic movements. Heavy skullcrushers, close grip bench and dips. Combining one compound and one isolation/pump movement (pushdowns being my fav). Drop sets. Negatives (stretch). 10-12 reps.

Quads- high but heavy reps, deep rom leg press, hack squats, leg extensions, pain, torture, drop sets, rest paused sets etc. Many respond best to squats but not everyone.

Hams- a bit of everything but lot's of intensity techniques, drop sets, static holds, negative reps etc. Deep ROM leg press, seated leg curls, stiff leg deadlifts (straight leg for higher reps with lighter weight and slightly bent knee for heavier weights).

Calves- everything, heavy weight, lighter weight, 12-15 reps, 15-30 reps, very high reps (50+), calf presses and seated calf raises, drop sets, static holds on the negative, full rom, key word "stretch", cardio tiptoes, tibialis raises (db or machine are my fav), deep tissue massage, stretch again.

Abs- mainly bodyweight exercises, vacuums, twists, some weighted crunches, higher reps, minimal rest.


----------



## davidg (May 5, 2021)

I like the way you write about sports because I think the same way. I've never understood how anyone can dislike the activity. Thank you for scheduling your workouts, I think I found a few of my problems. I want to learn how to do a vacuum in the morning.


----------

